# Baymax's first birthday!! 10-24



## milaneechan (Dec 29, 2015)

Today is Baymax's first birthday! I love this boy with all my heart, and even though he has been one of the most difficult dogs I've ever had, I wouldn't trade him for the world. He is a confident and outgoing pup, and he has endless energy! He loves other dogs and most people, and he loves aggressively :grin2: 

I'm looking forward to all the years we have ahead of us. Happy birthday, my sweet boy! 

*yes, I did have a birthday party for him xD


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Baymax!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 1st Birthday Baymax!! So handsome in your birthday hat!! Looks like you partied in style!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Baymax!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Baymax!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy 1st Birthday Baymax! Such s Handsome boy and a great smile-looks like he is having a blast!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy1st Birthday Baymax! you sure are a handsome pupper. Enjoy!


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

What a cutie! BTW I love his name!


----------



## milaneechan (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks everyone! He had a good time, and enjoyed his friends and pupcakes!


----------

